# Application process



## JP15 (18 Nov 2015)

I was told that when you submit your online application you're suppose to get an email about the update of my application, its been over 10 days since I applied. I'm just curious if anyone has any idea what to do or if I should email my closet recruiting office seeing how forces.ca is having trouble with their contacting at the moment. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2015)

JP15 said:
			
		

> I was told that when you submit your online application you're suppose to get an email about the update of my application, its been over 10 days since I applied. I'm just curious if anyone has any idea what to do or if I should email my closet recruiting office seeing how forces.ca is having trouble with their contacting at the moment.



From Ask a CAF Recruiter sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next????  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.

Edited to copy/paste Ask a CAF Recruiter sticky.


----------



## yayotheo (18 Nov 2015)

I don't know where you did the cf at i did mine in Montreal on October 16 and i called today and they said that i passed with a competitive note anyway i got told that Montreal and toronto are the busiest place and it can be longer than 10 days and that 10 days is an average of all the recruitment centers so what you can do is either call every Friday to ask or go straight to the recruitment center in the morning i hope i answered your question


----------



## DAA (19 Nov 2015)

JP15 said:
			
		

> I was told that when you submit your online application you're suppose to get an email about the update of my application, its been over 10 days since I applied. I'm just curious if anyone has any idea what to do or if I should email my closet recruiting office seeing how forces.ca is having trouble with their contacting at the moment. Thank you for your time.



First off, I'd check your email "online" and pay particular close attention to your SPAM and Junk Mail folders.   Chances are, they have already emailed you and the email went into one of those folders, which can and does happen quite often.

You might want to add "@forces.gc.ca" to your "Safe Senders" list as well while you are at it.


----------



## JP15 (19 Nov 2015)

Thank you for all the information, its been 2 weeks already and haven't heard of anything, I've switch the forces address into my safe senders list, should I email my closest recruiting office, which is Oshawa, ON to see if they might have it or know any updates on it. Thanks guys!.


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2015)

JP15 said:
			
		

> , its been 2 weeks already and haven't heard of anything, I've switch the forces address into my safe senders list, should I email my closest recruiting office, which is Oshawa, ON to see if they might have it or know any updates on it.



If that is a question, see Reply #1,

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## SRS1999 (23 Nov 2015)

The CFRC in Oshawa is only open part time, you're better off contacting the CFRC in Toronto.
Altternatively you can email CFRG HQ at the email listed here: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73
Just in case you're on a mobile device and can't see it properly, it's RecruitingApplicationManagement@forces.gc.ca


----------



## dece74 (23 Nov 2015)

SRS1999 said:
			
		

> The CFRC in Oshawa is only open part time, you're better off contacting the CFRC in Toronto.
> Altternatively you can email CFRG HQ at the email listed here: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73
> Just in case you're on a mobile device and can't see it properly, it's RecruitingApplicationManagement@forces.gc.ca



I'm interested in checking the status of my reserves application, it's been over a month since I've heard anything after completing all the steps (PT, CFAT, interview, medical). What information should I include in the email to the address you posted? Is it better to call or email? Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in checking the status of my reserves application, it's been over a month since I've heard anything after completing all the steps (PT, CFAT, interview, medical). What information should I include in the email to the address you posted? Is it better to call or email? Thanks!



From Ask a CAF Recruiter sticky in Reply #1,

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## dece74 (23 Nov 2015)

Thanks again mariomike, fired off an email to that address, hope it's okay.

I tried logging in with my GC Key earlier for the first time and it said that nothing exists, I hope that is not a problem!


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Thanks again mariomike, fired off an email to that address, hope it's okay.
> 
> I tried logging in with my GC Key earlier for the first time and it said that nothing exists, I hope that is not a problem!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

Regarding your GC Key log in, this may help,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+GC+Key&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ebBTVrOeEeuM8Qex7ZXACQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## JP15 (30 Nov 2015)

So i received and email saying explaining that my application was being processed further, so i emailed CFRC Oshawa which is the closest to me, and gave them all the information they asked for but i haven't heard anything from them in a reply, its been 5 or so days, truth is should i just give them a call? is that the best option right now? Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2015)

JP15 said:
			
		

> so i emailed CFRC Oshawa



From the Ask a CAF Recruiter sticky,

"...if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:


•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application."
Reply #1.


----------



## dece74 (13 Dec 2015)

Hey folks, I have applied for the Army Reserves in Toronto and I am wondering how to check the status of my application. I handed in my application papers to a recruiter at a local armoury (Fort York) after applying online and getting a confirmation, I did my PT test, my CFAT, completed the interview and did the medical. The medical was the last step I completed and that was on October 15th, and I haven't had any correspondence from the Army at all since then.

I have emailed the recruiter who handled my paperwork and got no response, I've emailed the application check email address on the Forces website and also have no reply for about 2 weeks. I am just wondering what the best course of action is from here for some information.

Is there someone to call? I call the recruiting centre in Toronto and can't really speak to someone unless I have a specific extension.

Any advice on where to go from here would be amazing, thanks!

-Justin F


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2015)

I saw this in Ask a CAF Recruter today. I would like to reply here,



			
				dece74 said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I have applied for the Army Reserves in Toronto and I am wondering how to check the status of my application. I handed in my application papers to a recruiter at a local armoury (Fort York) after applying online and getting a confirmation, I did my PT test, my CFAT, completed the interview and did the medical. The medical was the last step I completed and that was on October 15th, and I haven't had any correspondence from the Army at all since then.



From Ask a CAF Recruiter sticky in Reply #1,

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## Loachman (13 Dec 2015)

From the "READ FIRST" Sticky http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html in the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" Forum where you posted this:

"We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73".


----------



## dece74 (13 Dec 2015)

My apologies Loachman!

Mariomike, I have emailed that address as suggested but received no reply and it has been over two weeks. Where to go from here? Cheers


----------



## dece74 (14 Dec 2015)

DAA?


----------



## Loachman (14 Dec 2015)

He's offline, but I PMed him for you.


----------



## DAA (16 Dec 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> DAA?



PM sent to you with the required information.

Good luck!


----------

